
“Why RoguePOTUSStaff Is the Best Thriller on the Internet” - anjalik
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068332/signs-and-symbols/why-roguepotusstaff-is-the-most-important-work-of-fiction-on-the-internet
======
isleyaardvark
>A December survey by the Economist/YouGov found that 62% of Trump voters (and
even 25% of those who voted for Hillary Clinton) believe that—in the utter
absence of evidence —“millions of illegal votes were cast in the election.”
The same poll found that believing lies is nonpartisan. In spite of conclusive
medical research, fully 81% of Clinton voters believe the statement, “Vaccines
have been shown to cause autism.”

That's not true. It's actually backwards, 81% think that statement is not
true. In fact that poll showed believing lies was distinctly partisan.
"Candidate preference seems to mean more than age, education and political
interest when it comes to which of these conspiracies someone is likely to
believe."

[https://today.yougov.com/news/2016/12/27/belief-
conspiracies...](https://today.yougov.com/news/2016/12/27/belief-conspiracies-
largely-depends-political-iden/)

